# “We’d Require a Next Generation Console” to do Something Bigger Than Battlefield 3, Says DICE



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*“We’d Require a Next Generation Console” to do Something Bigger Than Battlefield 3, Says DICE*









_
Rage _and _Battlefield 3_ are what many consider to be some of the best looking console games of this generation, with both titles containing a high-resolution texture install (optional for _BF3_). DICE producer Patrick Liu believes that these two titles represent the visual pinnacle of what is possible on current generation hardware.

Speaking in regards to graphic fidelity, Liu told Nowgamer:_Both Battlefield 3 and Rage are pushing console hardware as much as developers can now, and I don’t think anyone will make something better with this generation of consoles. If we were to do something bigger – which we can – then we would require a next generation console._​Liu also stated what he would like to see in new hardware:_Always processing power. One bottleneck that we always encounter – both on Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 – is memory. If we had double the amount of memory, it would be great. We could do so much more. So I think more memory would give us more bang for our buck._​The general consensus is that people seem to have been left unimpressed with the visuals seen in the multiplayer beta for _Battlefield 3_, if feedback from internet message boards is to be taken into consideration. However, DICE has gone on the record stating that the _Battlefield 3_ beta is an unfinished product, and isn’t an accurate representation of the final game quality.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ares said:


> However, DICE has gone on the record stating that the _Battlefield 3_ beta is an unfinished product, and isn’t an accurate representation of the final game quality.


Kinda makes you wonder what the point of the Beta really was then, so close to actual release. Surely they must have had the better stuff well and truly ready by now, and could have released that for the Beta getting more interest up instead of leaving people a little underwhelmed. I think its pretty obviously people were used to simply stress test servers for them, which is fine, but surely it was supposed to be an advert as well. No one I have spoke to was impressed really, and having played it myself, I feel it was ok but generally nothing like the experience I was looking forward to.

Lets hope it really wasnt that close to what the final game will be like.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have had similar responses from friends who felt disappointed with the "Beta" I kinda think that Dice missed the boat on this one. But this is what irks me about this whole thing the use of the word Beta for something that for all intents and purposes was a test for their servers which doesn't upset me, if this info was made available before I took the time to download this. In an industry such as gaming perception is everything and putting something like this out there doesn't help your cause, out of my core group of gaming buddies which is about twenty guys four said they will pre-order, three said new, three said used and the rest said they'll pass.

Just from my little group that's fifty percent who said they'll pass I'm not saying that the percentages will be along the same lines for the rest of the gaming community but there are bound to be others out there that might have the same reaction as some of these guys. As for me I'll just borrow a copy from one of the other guys.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll buy it for sure, but doubt I'll be rushing to the store at midnight. I for one think Beta's are a form of advertising as much as anything else. Devs give the impression that a lucky few are getting early access to a game before release, but this has not been the case here, or if it has then I think veteran BF'ers will be very bemused, its not really the battlefield experience they are used to at all.

Ive seen the Caspian border trailers online, and they are much more like it, but one thing that worries me is why that map wasnt released for consoles, will consoles get that map in all its glory?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The Caspian border was exclusively geared for PC users which came to a close yesterday, unfortunately console users got the short end of the stick on that one unless Dice plans on doing the right thing in saying here you guys have fun but I highly doubt it.

I use to go stand in line prior to game's launch but I have gotten older and my tolerance towards large groups of people has taken a sharp downward spiral. I can handle it for about a minute to a minute half tops after that I'm gone.


----------

